# Does Flax Seed Help?



## heidibug23 (Dec 20, 2003)

I am doing much better still yet from adding the FiberChoice tablets. But I still do not have a firm stool. It is somewhat formed but still not solid. I am still taking the Librax 3 times daily and feel a ton better but I am wondering if anyone has tryed adding Flax Seed? I read some on it and it said that it can help firm a stool. Any ideas from anyone, without having to take PRESCRIBED medicine? Thanks...And have a good weekend all.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have not used flax seed; but I understand it is an EFA. I have been taking an omega 3 fish oil (also an EFA) for the past four months, in conjunction with the Provex, and it is definitely a stool firmer. (It will also help lower your triglycerides.)Cheers,Mark


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

I tried flaxseed two years ago sometimes o.k. sometimes not but I knew very little about IBS-Dthen and was still eating all my trigger foodsso I may try again in the future.They contain both soluble and insoluble fiberand are rich in essential fatty acids, according to research people who eat flaxseed have a lower risk to prostate,breast,ovarian,womb and colon cancer.They are the most abundant plant source of omega3.I would recommend eating organic ready-crackedgolden flaxseed which taste the best but if you grind them up to sprinkle onto food the taste becomes bitter.I hope this information helps Following the Heather Van Vorous IBS the first year diet in the book worked wonders for me.I only take immodium when eating out,partiesas a precaution.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

In my previous post I stated ground flaxseeds taste bitter when ground up to sprinkle onto food.This is only my opinion after reading posts onwww....com other people prefer groundflaxseed it just a matter of trial and error likemost foods if you suffer from IBS-D.


----------

